# Flash under Midori and XFCE4



## minimike (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi

It seems I have to compile Firefox self, because i didn't get an precompiled package with Firefox and pkg_add any more. But this I don't like. So i have taked a look on midory an light webkit browser. Anybody knows it's possible to get Flash working on Midori? If it works i don't need Firefox on my Notebook.

cheers Darko


----------



## noz (Aug 16, 2010)

This might work:

1) Follow the instructions in the handbook for installing flash for firefox.
2) Follow the instructions in the XFCE FAQ on getting flash to work in midori.

The faq says to use /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but you might have to use /usr/local/lib/browser_plugins instead.


----------

